# Trek World Rumors (No 43cm road for 2012?)



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I heard from a large Trek dealer there were rumors of abandoning the 43cm (650c) road bikes for 2012. I'm hoping that isn't true--since my daughter was going to get one for xmas. Anyone heard this or any other rumors for the upcoming Trek World?


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

don't know if this might help or not... but for some reason, the Trek Fisher road bikes come in 45cm... might be your best bet?

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bike...ad/race_performance/cronus/cronus_wsd_compact

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bike...oad/race_performance/ion/ion_super_wsd_triple


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Yea, the 45cm have 700c wheels which make them way too big for her. Standover is almost 2" more for the 45cm.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Or does anyone know of any other major manufacturers who make 650c road bikes?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Looks like Felt might be the only other choice... what's their infatuation with Microshift drivetrains?


----------



## Woyteck Morajko (Jan 7, 2005)

there could be another problem with trek sizing for 2012, but at the opposite end.. looking at trek website, 520 touring will no longer be available in 63cm. apparently, trek thinks nobody over 6' tall rides. first no touring cannondales, now no large 520s...


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Woyteck Morajko said:


> there could be another problem with trek sizing for 2012, but at the opposite end.. looking at trek website, 520 touring will no longer be available in 63cm. apparently, trek thinks nobody over 6' tall rides. first no touring cannondales, now no large 520s...


Trek hasn't made a 63cm 520 in years. At least since 09. 

BikePedia - 2010 Trek 520 Complete Bicycle

They do make 43cm road model still, the Trek 1.2 C 

1.2 - Trek Bicycle


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

We ended up going with the Madone 4.5 since the 1.2 is so crappy and we couldn't talk Trek into just selling a 1.2 frame. It wasn't 650c, but the fit was alright on the 44cm (next bike up with a small size... big jump from 1.2).


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Trek 43 cm bikes are still available. Just ask me.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> Looks like Felt might be the only other choice... what's their infatuation with Microshift drivetrains?


With RED, Ultegra, 105, Apex and Tiagra bikes offered what substitute would you propose for Micro.shift? Or should Felt just ignore that option?

-SD


----------

